# old se-r vs. spec V???????????



## thatguy (Nov 13, 2003)

has anyone on this thread with a classic raced the new spec v yet...???? if so..is it faster than the classic, same??? i have been wondering this since the first 2003 came out....not that street racing is kewl......but everytime i come across one they seem scared....


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

My buddy raced a new spec yesterday in his 91. Put about 3 cars on him up to 90 or so. I've ran a couple at the track and it wasn't close. Had over a second on them in the quarter.


----------



## thatguy (Nov 13, 2003)

no way ....so they are pretty slow....i kinda thought that cause of the 6500 rev limit and the sixth gear......besides its a 4 door and has some monster rims on it, nissan really messed up on this one hahaha, 

your buddies 91, was it hooked up....like more than just header-intake-catback????
hey thankx for the info man
peace


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

It all depends on the drivers, what modifications they've done to their car, and what type of race they are in. From what I've seen on several Nissan boards, the average newbie can get anywhere between 15.2 to 15.4. More experienced drivers are hitting 15 flat, and there are people who often hit very high 14s. These are on stock Spec Vs. Spec Vs that are more modified, but still on natural aspiration are hitting low to mid 14s on street tires (I think). Spec Vs on NOS are hitting low to mid 13s. Turbo Spec Vs should at least be able to hit the same times. There is a 400 hp Spec V built by Travis of FIR. I don't know what times that car is making, but it should be decent. On auto-x tracks, many of the Spec V drivers are winning their respective classes.


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

i would definately not call the spec v slow. an experienced driver should be able to out run a classic both stock. ive heard of many people saying their first few runs actually took them in to 16s. with some practice times went to mid to low 15s. 

when i first got my classic i ran 16.7 (g-tech'ed) with some practice i brought it down to 15.4 on the same jdm and my only mod was advanced timing. going from something with no torque(honda) to the sr20 took a little getting used to.


----------



## thatguy (Nov 13, 2003)

hey didnt mean slow ,like in honda slow, i ment slow as in 180hp(i think)compared to a classic with 140hp it should be a little faster....i personally have never ran at the track with my car.....but i have a friend with an acura running 15.8's......when we ran i smoked him by at least half a second(on a track >8O)so im figuring i was running close to 15 flats......thats when i had just an exuast.so yea a built spec v ofcourse would be fast just like anyother car, i was mainly wondering if it lived up to its root thats all


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

well my SpecV runs low 14's with intake, header, exhaust, underdrive pulley, ES motor mounts, and removed engine balancer shaft.... still running my heavy 17" wheels with stock tires so I'm not disappointed with my car at all... my exhaust is just a muffler too... still stock piping ;( I'll get that fixed one day ($) I've raced a couple older SE-R's and beat them both pretty badly but they weren't modified much so I'm sure that is why.... right now older SE-R's have more potential though because the SpecV engine is weak.... everything is lightweight so once you start pushing 250 HP or more you start bending rods and what not.... where the SR20 is a pretty indestructable engine... with quite a few turbo kits already ready to bolt on... the 400 HP spec that was mentioned that Travis is rebuilding has pretty much the whole engine rebuilt just so it can take the turbo.... so pretty much the new SE-R's are great if you only want to do some basic bolt ons(like me)because they respond pretty well to little mods, but if you want an all out racer you need an older SE-R IMO.... I however am willing to say that the new SE-R versus the old SE-R with equal mods the newer SE-R would pull out a little ahead.... the shorter gears with the LSD help it do good, plus it's extra .5 litre's


----------

